# John Deere hydraulic pump



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I sent my pump out for my 2510 to be rebuilt because it was leaking badly. I sent it to a shop that bench tests and sets the pressure. At first I had no pressure to lift three point arms or move hydraulic cylinder but steering seems to work. So shop said my priority valve was stuck I have taken it apart and found no issues. So I put it back together now the hydraulic cylinder will move very slowly. What is my next step I guess I need to buy a new pressure gauge and check pressure at remote. Is there something I am missing I had no real issues other then the pump leaking badly.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

How long since hyd filter was changed & sump screen checked/cleaned? Yes a $15 gauge would determine if hyd pump pressure is set correctly. You could test hyd's with priority valve AWOL.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a 2510 also. I am trying to think of what could be happening. I havea friend with a smaller JD that had hydraulic issues and his grandson had pulled a lever without his knowing and had it in a mid position. This made everything move very slow. We changed filter which had never been done in about 30 years with no results of course. I then started checking all the levers and found the issue. Just something to look at. Good luck.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> How long since hyd filter was changed & sump screen checked/cleaned? Yes a $15 gauge would determine if hyd pump pressure is set correctly. You could test hyd's with priority valve AWOL.


 Cleaned sump very little hay chaff no metal. Brand new JD filters plus brand new JD oil.Trans pressure is good it's a power shift. I found a gauge and plugged into remote only 1,200 psi the gauge is good I checked pressure on my 4020's. So I went digging in my bucket of fittings and connected gauge directly to steel line before priority valve 1,200 psi. So this pretty much tells me something is up with the pump. I will be calling pump guy tomorrow see what he has to say.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I agree something in pump is a at fault or stroke control screw is not turned in far enough to achieve 2250 psi. Evidently the shop's bench tester needs help. Is this an independent or dealer shop?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I was in touch with pump guy today he feels there is dirt in stroke control he wants me to pull that out and check that then go from there. I feel I will figure it out just frustrating


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I remember when my dad had pump rebuilt on 4020 he had similar issues but that pump had not been bench tested. Pump guy is helping me through it just a pain.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Dirt in stroke control valve? Really that's a new one for me. Does your pump have a destroking screw? If so screw it down clock wise with engine running that should dislodge any foreign material(dirt) then turn screw CCW so pump can start pumping again then check pressure..


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I got home late tonight hopefully I’ll get time tomorrow to look at it again .


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Still no luck with pump when I spin engine over it will briefly spike 2200psi then drops to 12 to 1500 psi. Trans pump is working I pulled front filter off and spun motor over lots of oil comes out. I’m trying to figure out if there is a way to see how much pressure is on the inlet side of the pump. According to my I.T manual I should have 50 to 70 psi pilot pressure at the intake side of pump on a power shift transmission.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> Dirt in stroke control valve? Really that's a new one for me. Does your pump have a destroking screw? If so screw it down clock wise with engine running that should dislodge any foreign material(dirt) then turn screw CCW so pump can start pumping again then check pressure..


 No my pump does not and did not have a destroke valve screw in it but now that you said about a destroke screw. Almost seems like pump is somehow destroking itself somehow.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Technically if your tractor's hyd system has no or very small internal leaks then it should have 2250 psi & go out of stroke. You can add a destroking screw for about $15. Does your pump have a serial number plate? Is your pump a 4 or 8 piston pump?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Has no serial number plate and is a 4 piston pump was working but leaked badly that's why I had it rebuilt. I change filters every year and change oil every 4 or 5 years which is less then 400 hours. I could understand a problem but only thing I did was have pump rebuilt tractor had no other issues. I pretty much feel I will pull pump out and send it back. Only thing I have to check is that I have charge pressure to pump which I'm sure I do. Because gauge in the dashboard is showing pressure I just want to see it at the pump.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah the pumps on the 2510's were 4 piston and had bushings instead of ball bearings. My Dad always said he liked the pump on the 3010 better than the 2510 we have. Never had any issues with the 3010 but did have issues with the 2510 over the years.


----------

